# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  تقویم شمسی

## ghameshloe

با سلام 

نحوه دستکاری شیرپوینت و شمسی سازی تقویم یکی از مشکلات همیشگی برای کاربران فارسی زبان شیرپوینت می باشد دوستان لطفا اگه راهی برای این منظور کشف کردند ارائه بدهند.

----------


## Galawij

> نحوه دستکاری شیرپوینت و شمسی سازی تقویم یکی از مشکلات همیشگی برای کاربران فارسی زبان شیرپوینت می باشد


سلام،
فکر می کنم الان یکی از اساسی ترین مشکلات در رابطه با استفاده از Share Point همین باشه!!

----------


## naser2009

سلام دوسته من

بحث فارسی سازی خیلی وقته که حل شده، منتهی فعلا پک های فارسی ساز به فروش میرسه که همراه اون تقویم هجری و اینترفیس شیرپوینت فارسی میشه
من نمایشگاه الکامپ امسال تهران بودم با چند تا از شرکت ها که رو شیرپوینت کار میکنن،صحبت میکردم، میگفتن میخوان فارسی ساز رو چند مدت دیگه به صورت رایگان در اختیار کاربران این پلت فرم قرار بدن و رقابت رو با development شیرپوینت ادامه بدن، البته نمیدونم چقدر به این حرفشون عمل میکنن!

حالا منظورتون همین بود یا میخوان رو این قضیه بحث کنین که خودتون تقویم هجری و فارسی سازی رو پیاده سازی کنید!؟

یاعلی مدد.

----------


## ghameshloe

سلام
بحث من بیشتر بر روی فارسی سازی این پلتفرم بود البته به دست خودمون نه اینکه بریم از شرکت هایی در که دارند  این عرصه کار میکنند خریداری کنیم من یه سری تحقیقات در زمینه انجام دادم و به محض اینکه ه نتیجه نزدیک بشه با شما دوستان عزیز به اشتراک می گذارم از اینکه در اینن تایپیک شرکت کرده اید بسیا ر متشکرم در ضمن خدمت شما عرض کنم فارسی سلز شیرپو ینت فاندیشن به صورت را یگان در کدپلکس قابل دریافت می باشد یه تقویم شمسی هم من مشاهده کردم البته به خوبی کار نمی کرد در کل بنده قصد دارم با sniff این قول نرم افزاری به اطلاعات دقیقی در مورد نحوه پیاده سازی تقویم دست پیدا کنم

----------


## naser2009

> سلام
> بحث من بیشتر بر روی فارسی سازی این پلتفرم بود البته به دست خودمون نه اینکه بریم از شرکت هایی در که دارند  این عرصه کار میکنند خریداری کنیم من یه سری تحقیقات در زمینه انجام دادم و به محض اینکه ه نتیجه نزدیک بشه با شما دوستان عزیز به اشتراک می گذارم از اینکه در اینن تایپیک شرکت کرده اید بسیا ر متشکرم در ضمن خدمت شما عرض کنم فارسی سلز شیرپو ینت فاندیشن به صورت را یگان در کدپلکس قابل دریافت می باشد یه تقویم شمسی هم من مشاهده کردم البته به خوبی کار نمی کرد در کل بنده قصد دارم با sniff این قول نرم افزاری به اطلاعات دقیقی در مورد نحوه پیاده سازی تقویم دست پیدا کنم


 بله حتما اگه اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارید در اختیار ما هم قرار بدید
یک راه بررسی نحوه کارکردن فارسی سازها اینه که بعد از نصب شیرپوینت بیایید یه language pack حالا به هر زبانی رو سرور نصب کنید، منتهی قبلش یه نرم افزار که تمام فعالیت های سرور رو لاگ میکنه رو نصب کنید(اعم از تغییرات رجیستری،کپی یا حذف فایل ها در درایوهای مختلف) تا بتونید بفهمید که موقع نصب یه زبان جدید چه فایل هایی به شیرپوینت اضافه میشه.
این پیشنهاد منه.

یا علی مدد.

----------


## amirgeek

سلام
احتمالا مایکروسافت در ورژن های بعدی  SharePoint  ، زبان فارسی رو هم ساپورت کنه. چون تجربه نشون داده با اینکه فارسی زبون ها به خصوص ایرانی ها خیلی کم حقوق مایکروسافت رو رعایت میکنن اما اون با فارسی زبون ها مهربونه!
اما برای کسانی که می خوان با فارسی سازی SharePoint آشنا بشن این لینک خوبیه
http://persiansharepoint.codeplex.com

----------


## mostafa_sgh

سلام دوست عزیز

به طور معمول در بازار از روش Http Handler در سمت سرور برای تبدیل تقویم هندی ساکا به فارسی در هنگام Response و از جاوا اسکریپت در سمت کاربر برای تبدیل فارسی به ساکا به هنگام Postback استفاده میشود.
ولی این روش مشکلات زیادی دارد و در شیرپوینت  و 2013 و2010 در گانت و infopath مشکل خواهید داشت

در روش جدید با استفاده از Method  Injection این مشکلات وجود ندارد و درگیر تبدیل و سایر قضایا نیستید
این روش را بنده پیاده سازی کردم و در سایتم دمو آن را قرار دادم.
سایت : http://www.mostafabahrami.ir

به زودی مقاله ای در این رابطه در سایت قرار خواهم داد.

----------


## mostafa_sgh

سلام دوستان

مقاله "چگونه به سمت فارسی سازی محصولات مایکروسافت حرکت کنیم" در وبلاگ بنده استارت خورده .
امیدوارم مفید وقع بشه.

البته بعد از اتمام مقاله به صورت رسمی در برنامه نویس دوستان محبت میکنن و منتشر میکنن.

----------


## amirkabirisamani

سلام دوستان
برای تقریبا فارسی سازی شیرژپوینت2013  میتونید پک زبان فارسی دری را از سایت مایکروسافت داونلود و نصب کنید 99 درصدش فارسیه

----------


## royayeabadi

بنده هم سوالم همینه ، دوستان راه حلی ندارن !

----------

